# Dr. Fauci Being Asked, "What's The Problem With Vaccines?"



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

_"Although Fauci boasted about the efficacy of the vaccines on CNN, he admitted in July on Fox News’ "Your World" that the vaccines do not protect "overly well" against infection."_

https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr.0I5cYZtjQJYAggxXNyoA;_ylu=Y29sbwNncTEEcG9zAzEEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Nj/RV=2/RE=1671156188/RO=10/RU=https://www.foxnews.com/media/desantis-urging-covid-investigation-puts-fauci-defensive-problem-vaccines/RK=2/RS=dR3DU_dctg5PALa1OijKuvfwr_E-


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 15, 2022)

Fresh air, exercise and a lot of positive thinking can't be wrong.  Don't look for the "magic pill" because there ain't one!


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Fresh air, exercise and a lot of positive thinking can't be wrong.  Don't look for the "magic pill" because there ain't one!


The problem:  The vaccines were (and still are) being advertised as that very "magic pill."
We were lied to - so they could profit.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 15, 2022)

win231 said:


> "Although Fauci boasted about the efficacy of the vaccines on CNN, he admitted in July on Fox News’ "Your World" that the vaccines do not protect "overly well" against infection."


That is only a partial quote, what Fauci said was:

_DR. FAUCI: One of the things that's clear from the data [is] that even though vaccines - because of the high degree of transmissibility of this virus - don't protect overly well, as it were, against infection, they protect quite well against severe disease leading to hospitalization and death._

And that is what the data shows, vaccinated people are less likely to die from Covid than unvaccinated, by a significant margin.  I have not been able to find good statistics on infection rates, but I suspect the vaccinated are less well protected from getting Covid.  However when they do it is not as bad.

Interesting article, I suspect the DeSantis investigation thing is just a political move to get headlines.  Doubt it will go anywhere.


----------



## win231 (Dec 15, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> That is only a partial quote, what Fauci said was:
> 
> _DR. FAUCI: One of the things that's clear from the data [is] that even though vaccines - because of the high degree of transmissibility of this virus - don't protect overly well, as it were, against infection, they protect quite well against severe disease leading to hospitalization and death._
> 
> ...


We can't expect Fauci to suddenly be honest & say, "Well, the vaccines are useless; that's why cases are now spiking."
That would lead to questions, like "Then why did you convince us to get vaccinated?"


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> The problem:  The vaccines were (and still are) being advertised as that very "magic pill."
> We were lied to - so they could profit.


That's my feeling also. They obviously don't do what we were told they would. Many have died suddenly as a result of taking them and there is NO product liability. That alone stayed my hand.


----------



## Lavinia (Dec 16, 2022)

Vaccines lull the world into a false sense of security. In Britain we are seeing diseases  which we had thought eradicated, because of global movement of people.
A question for America.....are those migrants coming across the border being put into quarantine? The British government are not taking that precaution with in-comers and what is happening as a result?


----------



## chic (Dec 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Vaccines lull the world into a false sense of security. In Britain we are seeing diseases  which we had thought eradicated, because of global movement of people.
> A question for America.....are those migrants coming across the border being put into quarantine? The British government are not taking that precaution with in-comers and what is happening as a result?


No they're not being put into quarantine in America.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 16, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> A question for America.  Are those migrants coming across the border being put into quarantine?
> The British government is not taking that precaution with in-comers and what is happening as a result?


Presumably they're not being tortured, separated from each other, and many of them killed.
However, with all the people getting the toxic clot shots, I wouldn't be concerned about incoming purebloods.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> The problem:  The vaccines were (and still are) being advertised as that very "magic pill."
> We were lied to - so they could profit.


still and yet


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 23, 2022)

win231 said:


> The problem:  The vaccines were (and still are) being advertised as that very "magic pill."
> We were lied to - so they could profit.


----------



## Been There (Dec 24, 2022)

I think I wrote this somewhere in another post. I went to a funeral service of an older friend and was speaking with his son. His son is 54 years old. Him and his wife were walking through the mall a week after he had the first shot of vaccine when just like that (snap your fingers) he didn’t know where he was or anyone around him.

At the hospital and after all the tests, the doctor told him that he had a slight stroke probably caused by the vaccine. He made that determination because he has seen this before and also read that this is a possible side effect.


----------



## win231 (Dec 24, 2022)

Been There said:


> I think I wrote this somewhere in another post. I went to a funeral service of an older friend and was speaking with his son. His son is 54 years old. Him and his wife were walking through the mall a week after he had the first shot of vaccine when just like that (snap your fingers) he didn’t know where he was or anyone around him.
> 
> At the hospital and after all the tests, the doctor told him that he had a slight stroke probably cause


Since I've had 3 of those (TIA's), I decided the vaccine was not for me, even before I read about possible  strokes.
That, plus the fact that everyone I knew who was vaccinated got Covid, anyway was enough logic for me.
I didn't buy their scare tactics about _"If you're diabetic, you're at much-greater risk of serious illness from Covid, so make sure to get vaccinated."_
I've been diabetic for 14 years.  I'm already aware that the "Diabetic Risk" has been used to sell everything from frequent dental visits to special Diabetic socks & shoes that cost a fortune, special mouthwashes & snacks, diabetic drinks, & all sorts of other B.S. aimed at non-thinking suckers.
And when it comes to my health decisions, the only one who makes them is ME.  Not the Government, not Fauci, not Ferrer, & not the idiot mayor who went unmasked while telling everyone else to mask.  When questioned about it, he replied, _"Well, I held my breath whenever anyone was near me." _ Need I say more?  Oh, & he also got Covid after his vaccinations.                                                                                                                                       
Obviously, my  Covid experience proved me right - I was mildly sick, tested positive, then 3 days later, negative & a few more days of coughing. Not even any fever.  Just achy & weak.
No worse than any chest cold.  And I sure wouldn't take a new, untested, experimental vaccine for a chest cold.


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2022)

win231 said:


> Since I've had 3 of those (TIA's), I decided the vaccine was not for me, even before I read about possible  strokes.
> That, plus the fact that everyone I knew who was vaccinated got Covid, anyway was enough logic for me.
> I didn't buy their scare tactics about _"If you're diabetic, you're at much-greater risk of serious illness from Covid, so make sure to get vaccinated."_
> I've been diabetic for 14 years.  I'm already aware that the "Diabetic Risk" has been used to sell everything from frequent dental visits to special Diabetic socks & shoes that cost a fortune, special mouthwashes & snacks, diabetic drinks, & all sorts of other B.S. aimed at non-thinking suckers.
> ...


I think he was disingenuous about so much and could have given people confidence instead of plaguing them with more fear.


----------



## Muskrat (Dec 25, 2022)

That poor man. I just can not imagine what it must be like to be expected daily to give reports about an illness we are still learning about. There was nothing he could do or say to make everyone either like him or believe him. All his years of service…his quiet leadership now questioned and ridiculed by people who have never held such a public job. We should all have to walk a mile in his shoes.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Jan 2, 2023)

win231 said:


> _"Although Fauci boasted about the efficacy of the vaccines on CNN, he admitted in July on Fox News’ "Your World" that the vaccines do not protect "overly well" against infection."_
> 
> https://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=Awr.0I5cYZtjQJYAggxXNyoA;_ylu=Y29sbwNncTEEcG9zAzEEdnRpZAMEc2VjA3Nj/RV=2/RE=1671156188/RO=10/RU=https://www.foxnews.com/media/desantis-urging-covid-investigation-puts-fauci-defensive-problem-vaccines/RK=2/RS=dR3DU_dctg5PALa1OijKuvfwr_E-


its like a real life cartoon.....daffy and the others couldn't dream up any better


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 3, 2023)

Maybe if that poor man hadn’t lied so many times, I might have a little sympathy. But he did, and I dont.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

firing squad or electric chair


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Yesterday at 5:30 PM)

boliverchadsworth said:


> still and yet


*CDC investigating possible link between PFIZER booster and strokes...*


----------

